# Slime In Tt Tires?



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi
With all the fuss over tire problems, I started looking at adding that Green SLIME product to my TT tires to help prevent leaks and flats. It may be an idea worth considering.
I use Green SLIME in my bicycle tires, utility trailer tires, tractor tires etc with great results!
Now I am seeing it's use in travel trailers. The biggest cause of major blowouts in trailers is low pressure do to leaks. This may help prevent a serious blowout.
It looks like it is recommended for this on the SLIME website for use under 65mph. heck our tires are only rated at 65 mph anyway.

Yes Nothing will save a cheap faulty tire, or one poorly maintained or under inflated, but SLIME justy might save you from a puncture leak and blowout on the road. 
I am gonna look into it before my next long trip and my next flat tire.

Any thoughts?

Bill


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Just one thought. Don't be standing too close when a tire tech has to fix or change that slimed tire...

Sluggo


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

As a former Firestone Tire Store Tire Change and Brake Mechanic, I can attest to the fact that if a customer had been within throwing distance, they would have been skewered by a tire iron if I discovered Slime in their tires.







In fact in several tires stores there are now signs say that they refuse to repair or change tires that are Slimed. In one, there is a sign saying that they charge and extra $20 to work on tires that are Slimed.

IMHO opinion, I would not use the stuff for several reasons: It does affect the performance of the tire detrimentally. It has been termed that "lazy man's way to attempt to protect his tires"







whereas I would prefer to do my period checking of the tires and checking the pressures at least twice a week when on a long trip. I would not pay to lessen the performance of a tire that was not engineered for it.

I personally believe slime to be one of the most expensive cons that I have suckered into.









Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup that is why I asked...love and learn !
Thanks


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my time with Slime for the trailer tires. In my experience when they fail its because of tread separation or dry rot or just plain defective tires. If you really want to make sure the pressure is good in the tires I would get some type of tire pressure monitoring system. They're expensive but still cost much less than the damage a blown tire can cause.


----------

